# He's large and in charge! Introducing my new King Plakat Halfmoon!



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi all! 

I went to my local Petco a few weeks ago and as always try to avoid the betta section.. I don't want to be tempted to take another one home! I was drawn to this MASSIVE solid color (seemingly boring) King Plakat. I like that he was one color and wasn't flashy like your typical betta. I left him that day..

When I went in a week later, he was still there... 

Flash Forward to this past Wednesday.. HE WAS STILL THERE!! 
That was it! I had to have him! He is massive, and stunning (at least to me, I prefer the wild type looking betta fish). The sad part was that he had so much poo and debris in his little torture cup.. I picked up a few supplies and took him home. I have him settled in his new forever home, and he's doing wonderfully! I fed him for the first time last night and he didn't know what to do! I doubt he's ever seen frozen food before! He gobbled down a quite a few brine shrimp!

I love him!! He's so much bigger than my other Betta, who is a regular Plakat. 
Without further adieu here he is!


How would you describe his pattern? I haven't seen many betta that aren't multi-colored, so how could he be classified? (color, pattern etc)


















































His house


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

OMG hes beautiful! I think he would be a steel/copper/royal


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

He is beautiful! Love that color.

I have a rock called Galena in my mineral and rock collection, he looks just like he is made from it.

Nice tank too.


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

My current betts nano is the same color. He is a hmpk. I got him from petco. He recently got sucked up the filter twice. For some reason after two Weeks his fins r not growing back.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

megacoolguy10 said:


> My current betts nano is the same color. He is a hmpk. I got him from petco. He recently got sucked up the filter twice. For some reason after two Weeks his fins r not growing back.


That's so sad! 

Maybe you should keep him in a separate tank without a filter for a little while until he gather's his strength? Just do daily water changes and make sure the water is very clean.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Atena said:


> He is beautiful! Love that color.
> 
> I have a rock called Galena in my mineral and rock collection, he looks just like he is made from it.
> 
> Nice tank too.


I just googled that rock, you aren't kidding! 

thanks


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow! He is gorgeous. Really unique coloring for a King Betta. I love his tank too!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

He is beautiful, I also have a HM King and he is HUGE!!! But i love him


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

he's gorgeous! What's his name? BTW, those are great photos!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

If you haven't named him yet and are open to suggestions Is go with Elvis!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

His name was Mr. Fish.. thank you everyone.

Sadly, he jumped out of a small opening on his tank a few days ago and didn't make it  
Here's the thread with his story: 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=116672


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Poor Mr. Fish. :-(


----------

